# ponyrail??? Flex-fence



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if any of u have tried 1" ponyrail? I need to find a good fence for a 80X 60ft drylot I'm making for my horse.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is a link to it. 1 Inch Ponyrail Flex-Fence | Equestrian Flex Fencing | Ramm

please help!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

we get really cold here in winter(like -35'C). i was wondering they would stand up to the cold.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know about that skinny stuff, but I have heard good things about the Flex Fence. I might be worried about horses slipping through it as it is not electric, so I would put up a strand of electric polywire (like I said on your other thread) as well to deter the horses.


----------

